# Aux input - help!



## tbon62889 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a 2001 Grand Prix GT, (with a FACTORY RADIO) I would Like to "install" an aux input in order to play my ipod or attach a sirius xm radio. . . . I am sick of the quality of FM transmitters.



I am somewhat confused on how this works. I am very good with electronics, but for some reason this is stumping me. I was looking at the GM9-AUX Auxiliary input converter. From what I have read this will be compatable with my car.



I have a few questions:



1.) Once I plug this into the ""CD Changer" port on the back of the factory radio, will I then click the CD button on the face of my factory radio to use the Aux input? I do not have an AUX button (not that I can think of). 

2.) Once I install the converter will it "disable" my CD player for good? or can I still use it? 

3.) Has anyone else done this setup? If so, could you give me any pointers? Please?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like a hassle, have you concidered an aftermarket radio that is iPod ready?


----------

